# Coolant Issues and service department frustrations



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Have they done anything with the surge tank? This sounds like on the Chevy Customer Care folks here. Opps, you're in the great white north!! They can't help directly, but may help guide you to someone who can assist up there.


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

Hey Jim,

They said surge tank was fine every time I asked. I feel like each dealership I bring this car too regarding the coolant problem just end up topping off my system. The cooling system on this car is my biggest frustration.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On visit 5, where are the leaks? I wonder if the water pump replacement didn't properly secure the hoses going to and from the water pump.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How is Daly City Ca. These days ?


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

brian v said:


> How is Daly City Ca. These days ?


colder than last year for sure and more techies invading since housing market in SF/Silicon Valley is bonkers


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> On visit 5, where are the leaks? I wonder if the water pump replacement didn't properly secure the hoses going to and from the water pump.


Hey Ober, Visit 5 didn't occur yet because its saturday and all the service departments are closed in my area.

One of the leaks looks to be coming from the upper rad hose as the coolant is spilling onto the bottom areas ( I saw the drop forming so it has a pinhole I guess?) I'm hoping it is a straight forward replacement as the dealership will charge an arm and leg. I might just buy the part from them so I can do it right away.

The other leak is coming from the small hose that attaches to the block and goes to the firewall (I can't figure out which hose it is and looking up the gm part#95226856 bring up nothing on google). I have mentioned to the dealership many times and they still won't admit its leaking. Not even sure how you remove this hose from the firewall side as I see a black plastic connector covering it on that side.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drewcandraw said:


> Hey Ober, Visit 5 didn't occur yet because its saturday and all the service departments are closed in my area.
> 
> One of the leaks looks to be coming from the upper rad hose as the coolant is spilling onto the bottom areas ( I saw the drop forming so it has a pinhole I guess?) I'm hoping it is a straight forward replacement as the dealership will charge an arm and leg. I might just buy the part from them so I can do it right away.
> 
> The other leak is coming from the small hose that attaches to the block and goes to the firewall (I can't figure out which hose it is and looking up the gm part#95226856 bring up nothing on google). I have mentioned to the dealership many times and they still won't admit its leaking. Not even sure how you remove this hose from the firewall side as I see a black plastic connector covering it on that side.


We have had one other member report a leak where the coolant enters the firewall to circulate through the cabin heater core. If I remember correctly it was the plastic connector that had cracked so I would be more suspicious of the plastic connector at that junction than the hose. On the upper hose did you mark the spot where you saw the drop forming? This will help get at least one leak fixed.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> If I remember correctly it was the plastic connector that had cracked so I would be more suspicious of the plastic connector at that junction than the hose.


Don't you just love DFA/DFM, too labor intensive these days to use just hose and clamp!

In all fairness to the dealer/tech (did I say that) some of these problems are hard to find because of pin hole like defects. This takes heat to soften up the hose/plastics, pressure to open up the pin hole and a little time to force the coolant thru the defect, basic auto 101. Time is one aspect the tech is not given much of in today's high volume shops. Today its all about numbers and turning a trick, no longer customer satisfaction! A lot of these hard to find cases just takes time and the "right" conditions to show up the problem.


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

So to update my thread, I took it to another dealership and they found out that a service tech at other dealership over tightened the clamp to water outlet which cracked. And led to my upper radiator hose to burst. The other dealership also used a non gm clamp. 

Now repaired but I noticed a previous repair done by shitty dealership is again leaking from a bolt near cam seal actuator. Bah I need to get that fixed as its slowly leaking out


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You need to report the first dealership to GM ASAP.


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

obermd said:


> You need to report the first dealership to GM ASAP.


how would i go about doing that, I been meaning to do it but not sure of who to call or email?


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

So it seems as though I may be starting down a similar path. I own a 2012 LTZ with approximately 91,500 miles (I would guess 70% of these are highway driving at 65-70 mph). I already had the intake manifold replaced because of a bad oil leak about 3 months ago. I had to take it back to the dealer because they didn't install a gasket right and it was leaking worse when I picked it up than before I dropped it off. 

Then, about 2 weeks ago, I realized I had a pretty bad coolant leak. Took it to the same local dealership as before and was told that the thermostat housing was cracked and needed replaced (was also offered a coolant system flush and refill for $150). I paid for this out of pocket. Maybe I'm just not understanding, but when I read the powertrain warranty coverage, it states that: "Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and *ends with the thermostat housin*g and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. ." To me, it sounds like the thermostat housing should be covered? In addition, I just noticed that I'm leaking coolant again so I will be attempting to get in touch with this dealership's service manager today. 

I'll post an update once I get some information. Any advice on the warranty clause? It seems like they leave it open for interpretation? 

Thanks for starting this thread. It's unnerving to see all of these issues popping up with the engine right as the powertrain warranty is about to expire.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

skifan06 said:


> So it seems as though I may be starting down a similar path. I own a 2012 LTZ with approximately 91,500 miles (I would guess 70% of these are highway driving at 65-70 mph). I already had the intake manifold replaced because of a bad oil leak about 3 months ago. I had to take it back to the dealer because they didn't install a gasket right and it was leaking worse when I picked it up than before I dropped it off.
> 
> Then, about 2 weeks ago, I realized I had a pretty bad coolant leak. Took it to the same local dealership as before and was told that the thermostat housing was cracked and needed replaced (was also offered a coolant system flush and refill for $150). I paid for this out of pocket. Maybe I'm just not understanding, but when I read the powertrain warranty coverage, it states that: "Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and *ends with the thermostat housin*g and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. ." To me, it sounds like the thermostat housing should be covered? In addition, I just noticed that I'm leaking coolant again so I will be attempting to get in touch with this dealership's service manager today.
> 
> ...


Make a copy of the repair invoice for the housing.

Send your ORIGINAL copy, with a short letter, facts only stating: I (you) was forced to pay for this Powertrain covered repair by the dealer that originated this repair order.
What steps should I (you) take to receive reimbursement?

Thanks for your assistance,
Skifan06

Avoid cluttering up your message with any 'woe is me' stories......just the facts.


Remove the words 'you' insert your real name/address/ etc. and mail to the Chevrolet customer assistance center listed in the back of your owners manual.

The (your) claim will be reviewed and if it is powertrain (which I too am certain of), you will be reimbursed directly from Chevrolet.

You can now bask in the pleasure knowing that the dealer will be backcharged whatever the amount is and they will also receive a WTF? letter, that must be answered by them, from the division.

Pen remains a powerful tool.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

drewcandraw said:


> how would i go about doing that, I been meaning to do it but not sure of who to call or email?


There's an address and phone number in your owners manual. Start there.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rob, thanks for the reply and advice.

I should have also added that I contacted GM customer service directly and asked for clarification on this. I was transferred to a "Senior service advisor" who, through 3 different conversations, continues to tell me that the repair is not covered since it is listed under exclusions. She says, and I quote: "it ends with the thermostat housing which means it ends at that point and starts again with the outlet that attaches to the return hoses that means that all those items are included.... I'm sorry EXCLUDED in the powertrain... those items are not covered. Refer to page 5 of your warranty manual." This was the last return message she left on my voicemail.

Does this alter the recommended action at all? It's frustrating when the company's employees can't interpret warranty coverage. To me, it sounds like others have had this repair covered...? Do I try contacting them again and working with somebody else? Not to mention, I still have to investigate the fact that I'm still leaking coolant on top of dealing with this "repair" coverage.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

skifan06 said:


> Rob, thanks for the reply and advice.
> 
> I should have also added that I contacted GM customer service directly and asked for clarification on this. I was transferred to a "Senior service advisor" who, through 3 different conversations, continues to tell me that the repair is not covered since it is listed under exclusions. She says, and I quote: "it ends with the thermostat housing which means it ends at that point and starts again with the outlet that attaches to the return hoses that means that all those items are included.... I'm sorry EXCLUDED in the powertrain... those items are not covered. Refer to page 5 of your warranty manual." This was the last return message she left on my voicemail.
> 
> Does this alter the recommended action at all? It's frustrating when the company's employees can't interpret warranty coverage. To me, it sounds like others have had this repair covered...? Do I try contacting them again and working with somebody else? Not to mention, I still have to investigate the fact that I'm still leaking coolant on top of dealing with this "repair" coverage.


Does not alter my advice a bit.

Anyone you contact by phone, regardless of their title, is a third party operation......snail mail works best......you need to be a bit patient though.

I do hope you will take the time to let us know how this plays out though.

Rob


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, Rob. I will certainly update this thread once everything plays out. 

In the meantime, I will be contacting the dealer regarding the continued coolant leak despite having the thermostat housing replaced. 

I will also be putting the original invoice for the repair and the letter together today and mailing it out.


----------



## drewcandraw (May 2, 2012)

skifan06 said:


> So it seems as though I may be starting down a similar path. I own a 2012 LTZ with approximately 91,500 miles (I would guess 70% of these are highway driving at 65-70 mph). I already had the intake manifold replaced because of a bad oil leak about 3 months ago. I had to take it back to the dealer because they didn't install a gasket right and it was leaking worse when I picked it up than before I dropped it off.
> 
> Then, about 2 weeks ago, I realized I had a pretty bad coolant leak. Took it to the same local dealership as before and was told that the thermostat housing was cracked and needed replaced (was also offered a coolant system flush and refill for $150). I paid for this out of pocket. Maybe I'm just not understanding, but when I read the powertrain warranty coverage, it states that: "Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and *ends with the thermostat housin*g and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. ." To me, it sounds like the thermostat housing should be covered? In addition, I just noticed that I'm leaking coolant again so I will be attempting to get in touch with this dealership's service manager today.
> 
> ...


If possible take it to another dealership like I did, I need to bring it back as one of the bolts on the left side on the block (camshaft actuator cover looks to be slowly leaking). 
Also, i had opted for an extended warranty via my credit union to cover any expenses that was not covered anymore by the long gone bumper to bumper. It helps the costs but I'm approaching 80k this week so I will def. bring my car in towards the 90k mark and get as much as I can repaired under my powertrain and extended warranty.


----------



## jqhanks (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok so I'm hoping I can get help here as I'm not sure if this is considered a cooling issue or what. I took my car (2013 Chevy Cruze) in this past Tuesday to get an oil change. I live in Austin and it's been no more than 50 degrees here this week. I drive away, no issues. Later that afternoon around 6, I went to run some errands and noticed that the exhaust pipe had a rather dark smoke coming out of it and a very bad burnt smell. My boyfriend said to keep driving it because it smelled as if there may had been oil spilled at the place where the oil was changed and that it would smell like that until it burned off. I noticed my temp gauge inside the car was a little higher than normal and I'm thinking ok, maybe once it burns off, it'll be ok. Well, here I am 3 days later and the temp gauge isn't over to the "hot" range but it's just below the halfway mark and it concerns me because it's never gotten to this point before. Anyone ever experience this issue? Any idea(s) on what the issue could be? Please help! Up until this point, I've loved my 2013 Cruze, haven't had any issues thus far, I purchased it new and I at least want to keep it another year.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jqhanks said:


> Well, here I am 3 days later and the temp gauge isn't over to the "hot" range but it's just below the halfway mark and it concerns me because it's never gotten to this point before.


That's strange - not where it is now, but that it's never gotten there before. It's "home" is exactly one tick mark below halfway point (pointing directly down). It's not a real temperature gauge - it's a computer read out. And unless it's warming up or overheating, that's where it "parks" for normal operation.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jqhanks said:


> Ok so I'm hoping I can get help here as I'm not sure if this is considered a cooling issue or what. I took my car (2013 Chevy Cruze) in this past Tuesday to get an oil change. I live in Austin and it's been no more than 50 degrees here this week. I drive away, no issues. Later that afternoon around 6, I went to run some errands and noticed that the exhaust pipe had a rather dark smoke coming out of it and a very bad burnt smell. My boyfriend said to keep driving it because it smelled as if there may had been oil spilled at the place where the oil was changed and that it would smell like that until it burned off. I noticed my temp gauge inside the car was a little higher than normal and I'm thinking ok, maybe once it burns off, it'll be ok. Well, here I am 3 days later and the temp gauge isn't over to the "hot" range but it's just below the halfway mark and it concerns me because it's never gotten to this point before. Anyone ever experience this issue? Any idea(s) on what the issue could be? Please help! Up until this point, I've loved my 2013 Cruze, haven't had any issues thus far, I purchased it new and I at least want to keep it another year.


As stated, your current gauge readings are the norm for this car.

Haven't a clue why it has been reading low but currently there is nothing to repair.

Rather than assume the dealer 'may' have spilled a bit of oil, how about opening the hood to see whats going on?

Rob


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok so update # 1 - I just talked with the service tech and he informed me that the source of the second coolant leak was the water pump and a replacement had to be ordered. I'm told that this will be covered under the powertrain warranty, so that is good news. I'm just curious as to why this was missed the first time around. Nonetheless, I sent the letter to Chevrolet Customer Assistance regarding the thermostat housing. I will update when I hear something.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Update # 2 - sent the letter two weeks ago, haven't heard anything back yet. On an even better note, it's STILL LEAKING COOLANT. Time to call the service department for the third time. 

With close to 93k on the odometer now, I'm beginning to think that it's time to cut ties with my Chevrolet. Can't say they've shown much in the way of customer service or reliability.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

why so worried about loosing coolant? If your motor blows up you get a new one...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

skifan06,

Private Message the Chevy Customer Care account here on CruzeTalk. Water pumps should be a next day delivery item at the longest. I suspect your dealership either didn't order the water pump or it came in and has been sitting there for the past two weeks. In either case it's yet another crappy dealership experience.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

obermd said:


> skifan06,
> 
> Private Message the Chevy Customer Care account here on CruzeTalk. Water pumps should be a next day delivery item at the longest. I suspect your dealership either didn't order the water pump or it came in and has been sitting there for the past two weeks. In either case it's yet another crappy dealership experience.


The water pump has been replaced - it took them 5 days. The issue is that after picking up the car, there is still coolant leaking. So thermostat housing replaced (at my expense), water pump replaced (warranty), still leaking.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely PM our Chevy Customer Care folks. It sounds like this dealership has yet to do the job right.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks, obermd. I will certainly do that.


----------



## skifan06 (Jan 8, 2016)

So after all the effort, I've yet to receive a response to the letter I mailed from Chevrolet Customer Assistance. On top of that, the Chevy Customer Care reps on here informed me that the thermostat housing is* not* covered. Even though I researched it on this forum and found others who have indeed had it covered, "they handle customer issues on a case by case basis because factors vary with each customer." 

Seriously? Unbelievable. Looks like I'm officially out of options. I never really did get an explanation as to why it isn't covered based on the wording I pulled from the warranty documentation directly. Hopefully I can get another 2,000 miles out of it, then my Chevy days are over.

The info those of you on this forum gave is greatly appreciated. It's just a shame that there's no continuity for issues like this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> So after all the effort, I've yet to receive a response to the letter I mailed from Chevrolet Customer Assistance. On top of that, the Chevy Customer Care reps on here informed me that the thermostat housing is not covered. Even though I researched it on this forum and found others who have indeed had it covered, "they handle customer issues on a case by case basis because factors vary with each customer."
> 
> Seriously? Unbelievable. Looks like I'm officially out of options. I never really did get an explanation as to why it isn't covered based on the wording I pulled from the warranty documentation directly. Hopefully I can get another 2,000 miles out of it, then my Chevy days are over.
> 
> The info those of you on this forum gave is greatly appreciated. It's just a shame that there's no continuity for issues like this.




Hi Josh, 

I understand how frustrating this outcome may seem, and if you have any additional questions regarding your case, we would be happy to reiterate or explain further in the best way possible. We are saddened to hear that these experiences have made you re-think our products in the future, and I will be sure to document these comments within your case. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

